# CBFM - Still low at Day 14



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya ladies

Hope you can help......

Month before last - hit high on day 8 then peaked day 13

last month - pretty standard as peak on day 14.

this month day 11 - 14 Low which for me is unheard of.

I know its only reading to indicate levels of estrogen but im panicking slightly....

Anybody else had this?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Sam,

I think the CBFM re-calibrates itself if you get lots of highs as lots of highs don't really help you know when you're fertile.  So it kind of adjusts itself to not give you a high unless you oestrogen level is higher.

I have been using the CBFM for over a year and although my cycles are fairly regular, I have peaked anywhere from CD12 to CD19 and I have had a few months when it went from low straight to peak.  Hope this reassures you a little.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reassurance Bubblicious

on that assumption that i have ovulated later than a normal cycle should i expect af to turn up a few days later than a normal 28 day cycle?

please say yes, as day 28 would have been the first day of my holiday for a week, im hoping with a yes that its likely that it will turn up when im due to come home!

Sam


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello to both of you

We have a April/May thread within this section for all ladies that are using the CBFM.  Feel free to come and join you will find out lots of useful information on there   xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, Sam. AF should arrive 14 days after ovulation if you do not get your BFP, of course but hopefully  you will. Also, strangely, for me AF has sometimes been even later [up to 19 DPO] but that is probably just my freaky body.


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya

thanks for the invite sweetcheeks,however its back in the cabinet now as the only thing we can now rely on is the assisted conception route. AGAIN

Bubblicious - af started today which is bang on 14 days from the peak reading from the monitor. Mixed feelings, glad it didnt ruin the holiday, but peed of it turned up esp being first day back to work and all!

sam


----------

